# MY RIDES



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

OK HOMIES, THESE ARE SOME IF NOT ALL THE RIDES I'VE DONE, JUST KEEP IN MIND THAT THE PICS ARE NOT IN ORDER=TOO LAZY,LOL.......

HOPE YOU ENJOY  













































































































ALOT MORE TO COME :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

all sweet so far love that satin black custom rod


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 



























































































MORE TO COME...


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Apr 13 2006, 04:23 AM~5231991
> *all sweet so far love that satin black custom rod
> *



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 



























































































MORE TO COME


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 




























































































MORE TO COME...


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

MORE TO COME...


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 



























































































MORE TO COME...


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 




























































































MORE TO COME...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: 
you know I like them all. :thumbsup:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

:cheesy: 



























































































MORE TO COME


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 




























































































MORE TO COME...


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

MORE TO COME...


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

MORE TO COME...


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

MORE TO COME


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

MORE TO COME...


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

MORE TO COME...


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

ALOT MORE TO COME LATER, THANKS FOR LOOKIN


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

KEEP LOW RIDER MODELS NUMERO UNO


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Apr 13 2006, 05:36 AM~5232129
> *KEEP LOW RIDER MODELS NUMERO UNO
> *




AS I DO YOURS LOCO  

THANKS MANDO  , I'LL POST UP ALOT MORE LATER THE MORNING, TU SABES


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
































































MORE TO COME...


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

MORE TO COME...


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 








































































MORE TO COME...


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

MORE TO COME...


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

MORE TO COME...


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 



























































































MORE TO COME...


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 




























































































MORE TO COME...


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 




























































































MORE TO COME....


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 




























































































MORE TO COME...


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

MORE TO COME....


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

MORE TO COME...


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 










MORE TO COME....


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 



























































































MORE TO COME...


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 13 2006, 04:49 AM~5232169
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 


[attachmentid=535848]

[attachmentid=535849]


Still alive and kickin!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

The Kleanest I've zeen......


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 13 2006, 07:26 AM~5232546
> *:0
> [attachmentid=535848]
> 
> ...



DAMN, I MISS THAT DIO  :biggrin: 


ALL I KNOW IT'S IN GOOD HANDS  


GUNNA NEED TO MAKE ME ANOTHER :0


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 13 2006, 07:32 AM~5232567
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> The Kleanest I've zeen......
> *



THANKS BETO, CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU AT THE SHOW HOMIE  

#


----------



## burnslo (Mar 4, 2002)

I saw your rivi in lrb one day, It was soooooo clean! thx for give us some real nice eye candy YOU DA MAN BIG MIKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by burnslo_@Apr 13 2006, 08:18 AM~5232859
> *I saw your rivi in lrb one day, It was soooooo clean! thx for give us some real nice eye candy YOU DA MAN BIG MIKE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS HOMIE  I KNOW ALOT OF PPL HAVE SEEN THESE RIDES ALREADY, BUT THERE MITE BE A FEW WHO HAVE'NT, SO I JUST THOUGHT WTF, WHY NOT, I HAVE MORE I NEED TO POST UP, JUST NEED TO FIND THE CORRECT FOLDERS IN MY PUTER,LOL....

THANKS AGAIN HOMIE


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Those are all beautiful builds! 
I've always admired your work, some of the nicest scale Lowriders on the planet! I especially like the Monte Carlos, and the Bombs!


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 13 2006, 08:37 AM~5232985
> *Those are all beautiful builds!
> I've always admired your work, some of the nicest scale Lowriders on the planet! I especially like the Monte Carlos, and the Bombs!
> *



THANK YOU POKEY


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHY U GOT KILL THE HATERS WITH ALL THEM CLEAN BUILDS!!!!!!!!  :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: THATS SOME TIGHT SHIT HOMIE!!!


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Apr 13 2006, 09:29 AM~5233407
> *WHY U GOT KILL THE HATERS WITH ALL THEM CLEAN BUILDS!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:  uffin:  :thumbsup: THATS SOME TIGHT SHIT HOMIE!!!
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: CRAZY VATO, JUST GOT BORED AND POSTED MY RIDES FOR THE HOMIES WHO HAVE'NT SEEN THEM


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

SHOW OFF !!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL











but really man, can never get tired of checking them out.
you know them are my fingerprints and slober all over
that diplay case YEAHHHHHH BOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Apr 13 2006, 09:48 AM~5233587
> *SHOW OFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!   LOL
> but really man, can never get tired of checking them out.
> you know them are my fingerprints and slober all over
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


BUILD SOMETHING BITCH :buttkick: AND NOT A DANCER :roflmao: :roflmao: 


GET READY FOR POMONA FOOL    


THANKS BRO


----------



## Sky. (Mar 30, 2006)

You have a great taste in cars, especially my fav....bombs. You have fleetlines, master's,3100 and all exactly how i like 'em. I wanna know how you got em sittin on the floor like that. Keep up the superb work. Bombs for life!  BIG PROPS! :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sky._@Apr 13 2006, 10:01 AM~5233659
> *You have a great taste in cars, especially my fav....bombs. You have fleetlines, master's,3100 and all exactly how i like 'em. I wanna know how you got em sittin on the floor like that. Keep up the superb work. Bombs for life!   BIG PROPS! :biggrin:
> *



THANKS SKY :biggrin: YUP, BOMBS ARE MY FAV'S, I GREW UP AROUND THEM ALL MY LIFE, I BASICALLY JUST MODIFY THE CHASSIS SO THAT IT CAN SIT LOW.


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

What model kit is the one you use for the bomb trucks?


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

ever think about selling any of those :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

VERY NICE WORK 
 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

:worship: :thumbsup: uffin: very nice work homie, really impressed with the amount of detail put into each car!


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homie101_@Apr 13 2006, 10:54 AM~5234013
> *ever think about selling any of those :biggrin:
> *




:buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: BITE YOUR TONGUE MR., :biggrin: 

NAH, HELL NO, TOO MANY MEMORIES


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

damn homie you get down. bad ass ranflas :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Apr 13 2006, 02:17 PM~5235178
> *damn homie you get down. bad ass ranflas :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Apr 13 2006, 02:17 PM~5235178
> *damn homie you get down. bad ass ranflas :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Apr 13 2006, 10:13 AM~5233737
> *What model kit is the one you use for the bomb trucks?
> *



WHATEVER I CAN GET MY HANDS ON BRO, ALWAYS TRY EBAY


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Apr 13 2006, 11:58 AM~5234354
> *  :worship:  :thumbsup:  uffin: very nice work homie, really impressed with the amount of detail put into each car!
> *



GRACIAS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

ive been here all day waiting on that trunk shot


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Apr 13 2006, 11:58 AM~5234354
> *  :worship:  :thumbsup:  uffin: very nice work homie, really impressed with the amount of detail put into each car!
> *


THANKS BRO, TOO MANY LONG NIGHTS,LOL....


STILL GOT LOTS MORE TO POST, BUT IN THE MEANTIME, NEED TO WORK ON THE PROJECT '70 :0


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

Batcave. 1,500 a month :biggrin: 

Time to build all those car's. 10,000 hrs :0 

alcohol consumed during those build's. 125 case's of beer, 60- 40oz of O.E 800. and 20 bottle's of taquila

Final product. PRICELESS !  




JOB WELL DONE, VET.


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 13 2006, 06:41 PM~5236679
> *Batcave.  1,500  a month  :biggrin:
> 
> Time to build all those car's.  10,000 hrs  :0
> ...



HOW TRUE HOW TRUE=PRICELESS PETHO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


UMMMMMMMMMM, OLD ENGLISH  :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: 


YOU HIT RITE ON THE SPOT DAWG


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

*HYDROS.........*


EVEN THOUGH THESE ARE MY RIDES, PROPS GO OUT TO MY HOMIE=HOPPINGMAD :thumbsup: 








































































SOON TO BE  




































MORE TO COME....


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

:0 




























































































MORE TO COME...


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

MORE TO COME....


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

:0 




























































































MORE TO COME...


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

:0 


























































































MORE TO COME...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Not bad for a beginer


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

:0 



























































































MORE TO COME :biggrin:


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 14 2006, 08:31 AM~5239975
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit how did you do that


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 14 2006, 07:44 AM~5239663
> *Not bad for a beginer
> *





:guns:  :around: :banghead: :buttkick: :around: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homie101_@Apr 14 2006, 08:35 AM~5240021
> *holy shit how did you do that
> *




ALOT OF HOURS AND HEADACHES, LOL, ASK HOPPINGMAD :biggrin:


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

what he did it?


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homie101_@Apr 14 2006, 08:54 AM~5240161
> *what he did it?
> *



BOTH OF US


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

MY MAIN HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: 


http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...d=649595462&n=2


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

do you sell them


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Apr 14 2006, 01:07 PM~5242054
> *do you sell them
> *



YES WE DO, BETWEEN ME AND HOPPINGMAD, PRICES VARY ON ALL RIDES LIKE THE SCALE, AND WHAT YOU WANT THE RIDE TO DO


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

how much for the blue 63 impala the highway potrol car one of those fords and the bed sninning s10???


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

VIDS :biggrin: 




http://www.zippyvideos.com/7358542634428986/lbc2/*bigmike63

http://www.zippyvideos.com/131631499416970...wood/*bigmike63

http://www.zippyvideos.com/742620329317088...4th1/*bigmike63

http://www.zippyvideos.com/348081091313643...h1aa/*bigmike63

http://www.zippyvideos.com/262864414313639...h1aa/*bigmike63

http://www.zippyvideos.com/120497876313213...64th/*bigmike63


MORE TO COME.... :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

how much will each cost


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Apr 14 2006, 01:46 PM~5242301
> *how much will each cost
> *



PM HOPPINGMAD, BUT YOU NEED TO LET HIM KNOW WHAT YOU WANT, SCALE, F.B.S.S ETC, WE BOTH BUILD THEM, BUT HE SETS THE PRICE


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

hey how much would u want for the hummer and the outher car i wanted thanks


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I want the ones in the pictures


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

MORE VIDS...


http://www.zippyvideos.com/336276630301419...ect1/*bigmike63

http://www.zippyvideos.com/1059004002828316/dd2/*bigmike63

http://www.zippyvideos.com/268797692282056...er1a/*bigmike63

http://www.zippyvideos.com/832011340280355...4_1a/*bigmike63

http://www.zippyvideos.com/284182142280171...ncer/*bigmike63

http://www.zippyvideos.com/666638135270348...k_up/*bigmike63

http://www.zippyvideos.com/723482336267317...ion2/*bigmike63

http://www.zippyvideos.com/543662083268017...nner/*bigmike63

http://www.zippyvideos.com/101655749262460..._off/*bigmike63

http://www.zippyvideos.com/653855685259888...ed1a/*bigmike63


MORE TO COME :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 



http://www.zippyvideos.com/718564561245510..._imp/*bigmike63

http://www.zippyvideos.com/317141630224905...ical/*bigmike63

http://www.zippyvideos.com/501929606214909...blue/*bigmike63

http://www.zippyvideos.com/4538836672140526/dd/*bigmike63


A FEW MORE TO GO, BRB.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

how much do you want for one of the black/white dodge trucks


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

*UPDATE*.............


THE MODELS AND THE JUCIED RIDES ARE FROM MY OWN COLLECTION AND ARE NOT FOR SALE, BUT IF YOU WANT A JUICED RIDE LIKE THE ONES YOU SAW OR SIMULAR, JUST HIT UP HOPPINGMAD FOR PRICES.

IF YOU WANT A MODEL SIMULAR TO MINE, THEN HIT ME UP ON A PM ONLY.

THANKS.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 23 2006, 06:32 AM~5655604
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *



HOT DAMN, THERE IT IS,LOL.....THANKS HOMIE, I FORGOT ABOUT THIS ONE,LOL... :biggrin:   OLD NEWS BUT THANKS HOMIE, THAT SHIT WAS TOO HILARIOUS...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

hahaha yea it was u see how fast he took the pics of your rivi off lol

i said he was gay

:roflmao: 

u got any new projects???


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 23 2006, 06:59 AM~5655700
> *hahaha yea it was u see how fast he took the pics of your rivi off lol
> 
> i said he was gay
> ...


YEA, WAT A BITCH,LOL.......

STILL BIT BY BIT TRYING TO FINISH UP THE '70, BUT IN THE MEANWHILE, IMMA GUUNA DO A QUICK BUILD MAYBE A '70 IMPY....GUNNA TRY OUT THE HOK SPRAY CANS, BUT I'M GOING TO USE A DIFFERENT CLEAR COAT, NOT THE HOK SPRAY CAN...MAYBE GO WITH THE TANGELO PEARL WITH A FLAKE, AND TRY OUT THIS STUFF I'VE BEEN HEARING ABOUT THAT KRYLON PUTS OUT FOR THE INTERIOR, GIVE IT THAT LEATHER LOOK :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Jun 23 2006, 07:13 AM~5655742
> *YEA, WAT A BITCH,LOL.......
> 
> STILL BIT BY BIT TRYING TO FINISH UP THE '70, BUT IN THE MEANWHILE, IMMA GUUNA DO A QUICK BUILD MAYBE A '70 IMPY....GUNNA TRY OUT THE HOK SPRAY CANS, BUT I'M GOING TO USE A DIFFERENT CLEAR COAT, NOT THE HOK SPRAY CAN...MAYBE GO WITH THE TANGELO PEARL WITH A FLAKE, AND TRY OUT THIS STUFF I'VE BEEN HEARING ABOUT THAT KRYLON PUTS OUT FOR THE INTERIOR, GIVE IT THAT LEATHER LOOK :biggrin:
> *



HELL YEA. I ready to build another 70 impy myself. 
Gonna have to try some patterns, Old school- 1970's style!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 23 2006, 06:17 AM~5655754
> *HELL YEA.  I ready to build another 70 impy myself.
> Gonna have to try some patterns, Old school- 1970's style!
> *


huh the box style patterns and tape shades!!! oooweee....


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

amazing shit :worship: an insperation to model builders of all ages


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

bored eh? this is an old ass topic.....


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lol,i do the same.


----------



## fronksy (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 13 2006, 05:52 AM~5232180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That 41 convertible is a Testors kit right?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

I am in complete awe by all I have just seen in this thread.... AMAZING builds!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 :worship: :worship: :worship: 
I see why it says veteran.......lookslike you can start em up and listen too the glasspacks growl lol. That woodie is beyond words much props homie


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

whats up homie sick ass rides


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

wow i think iv ben in here for hours i think it was 6 when i started looking at them all 
your work is over the top magniffacent. love each and every one of them the dodg rams and all the montys and bombs :tears: ther just so good :yes:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
 :worship: that hella nice work bro kep it up


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 15 2008, 08:03 PM~10424446
> *wow i think iv ben in here for hours i think it was 6 when i started looking at them all
> your work is over the top magniffacent. love each and every one of them the dodg rams and all the montys and bombs  :tears: ther just so good  :yes:
> *


thanks to you after i read dodge rams i had to go back n find em lol. and holy fuck are all the rides nice. lots of details and creative things done. now i gotta get a 71 charger so i can build my 74 GTX :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 13 2006, 01:21 AM~5231986
> *OK HOMIES, THESE ARE SOME IF NOT ALL THE RIDES I'VE DONE, JUST KEEP IN MIND THAT THE PICS ARE NOT IN ORDER=TOO LAZY,LOL.......
> 
> HOPE YOU ENJOY
> ...


thats the clip Biggs got for the shut up and build topic :biggrin: 


i remember seeing some of these rides in LRB mag... do you still build?


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

HEY HOMIE YOU BUILD SOME SICK ASS MODELS, I LOVE THAT DETAIL WORK ,AND YOUR PAINT JOBS ARE SO SWEET, LOOKED AT YOUR PICTURES FOR HOURS, :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Wheres bigmike????? :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

SWEET ASS RIDES ALL OF THEM, MORE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 16 2008, 06:13 AM~10428140
> *Wheres bigmike????? :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

you guys are talkin to a ghost .
the dude aint been online since july 2007.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Apr 18 2008, 04:02 AM~10444528
> *you guys are talkin to a ghost .
> the dude aint been online since july 2007.
> *


Is he still alive? Nice work anyhow... :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT




had to bring it back.......Big Mike is 1 of my favorite builders :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

hope he's still alive...after all underneath his avitar says OLD FART. inspiration for me to keep building and if i have an idea to stick with it and don't give up. alot of detail and hours of work. hopefully someone on l.i.l. knows him and encourage him to jump back on here


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 23 2008, 10:43 AM~12235168
> *hope he's still alive...after all underneath his avitar says OLD FART. inspiration for me to keep building and if i have an idea to stick with it and don't give up. alot of detail and hours of work. hopefully someone on l.i.l. knows him and encourage him to jump back on here
> *


No doubt. Ask him my wheels are too


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

THANK YOU TO EVERONE FOR THE COOL COMMENTS, EVEN THOUGH MY LOGIN NAME NOW IS XXTREMERIDES THIS IS BIG MIKE :biggrin: , I STOPPED BUILDING CAUSE I GOT BURNED OUT, BUT AFTER A LONG NEEDED VACATION I'LL BE BUILDING AGAIN AFTER THE HOLIDAYS WHICH REMINDS THAT I HAVE TO FINISH MY '70 MONTE :biggrin: BUT SINCE THEN I'VE BEEN WORKING ON MY ONLINE MAGAZINE "XXTREME RIDES" GOING GOOD SO FAR, BEEN GOING TO ALOT OF SHOWS AND TALKING TO ALOT OF PEOPLE IN THE INDUSTRY TO GET THIS MAGAZINE IN THE NEWS STANDS  SO HOPEFULLY THINGS WILL GO GOOD, AGAIN THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE VERY COOL PROPS  NOW IF I COULD JUST FIGURE OUT HOW TO POST MY PINCHE WEBSITE LINK ON MY SIGNITURE:roflmao: 

BIG MIKE
WWW.XXTREMERIDES.COM


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :0

:wave: :wave: :0 :0 :0 :0

CANT WAIT!


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 23 2008, 03:11 PM~12236441
> *:0 :0
> 
> :wave: :wave: :0 :0 :0 :0
> ...



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

yo mike just wanted to say ive been seeing your beautiful rides since i started this plastic obsession years ago. i never get tired of looking at your builds. Thank you for the inspiration and ideas, keep showing me that eye candy homie :biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 23 2008, 11:56 AM~12235230
> *No doubt.  Ask him my wheels are too
> *



X2!! hmmmmmf...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ttmft


shit in this thread is fawkin amazing


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 25 2008, 11:28 AM~12524214
> *ttmft
> shit in this thread is fawkin amazing
> *



got that right!! one of the sickest builder ive ever seen.


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES, THAT MEANS ALOT TO ME  HERE ARE SOME OLD PICS FROM LAST YEAR BEFORE MY HEALTH GOT JACKED UP IT'S MY '70 MONTE THAT NEVER GOT DONE BUT NOW I THINK I'M GOING TO TRY TO FINISH IT AS I GET THE TIME TO DO IT  



























































































MORE PICS TO COME


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

MORE TO COME


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

MORE TO COME


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

I'LL TRY TO FIND SOME MORE PICS TO POST UP


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

HERE'S SOME UNFINISHED BUILDS THAT I THINK I MIGHT FINISH AND POSSIBLY CAST


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

HERE'S ANOTHER I NEED TO GET DONE :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Your builds are tight homie!


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

HERE'S SOME DIECAST I FARTED AROUND WITH LAST YEAR


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 26 2008, 04:37 AM~12529475
> *Your builds are tight homie!
> *


THANKS BRO, JUST WISH I COULD LIGHT THE FIRE THAT I HAD BEFORE TO BUILD AGAIN, THIS BIZ WITH XXTREME RIDES HAS GOT ME REAL BUSY PLUS TAKIN CARE OF THE FAMILIA AND MY KIDS IS PRETYY HARD, BUT I SHOULD HOPEFULLY GET BACK INTO IT


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

I'LL TRY TO FIND SOME MORE PICS


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

ME AND MY BROTHER MR.1/16TH


















MORE TO COME :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

MORE TO COME :uh:


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

MY HOMIE HOPPINGMADS RIDE, I JUST DID THE PAINT JOB :biggrin: 































































MORE TO COME


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

MORE TO COME :uh:


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

THIS TAKES ME BACK WHEN ME AND HOPPINGMAD DID THIS VIDEO :biggrin: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI8v8AFoyo0


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

DAMN,,,,,I TRIED LOOKING FOR MY OTHER VIDEOS THAT I POSTED ON ZIPPY VIDEOS BUT THEIR NO LONGER THERE, OH WELL, TIME TO MAKE NEW VIDEOS AND POST THEM ON YOU TUBE :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XXTREMERIDES_@Dec 26 2008, 08:02 AM~12529724
> *DAMN,,,,,I TRIED LOOKING FOR MY OTHER VIDEOS THAT I POSTED ON ZIPPY VIDEOS BUT THEIR NO LONGER THERE, OH WELL, TIME TO MAKE NEW VIDEOS AND POST THEM ON YOU TUBE :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

DAMNIT, THERES THIS DUDE THAT PUT MY DANCING SCION IN HIS ACCOUNT,LMAO, JUST LOOK AT MY PICS OF MY DESK AND YOU'LL SEE IT'S MY SHIT,LMFAO............................OH WELL :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouyPaw88Zhg


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

Damn, some amazing builds!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Dec 26 2008, 08:19 AM~12529772
> *Damn, some amazing builds!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



THANK YOU HOMIE, JUST SOME LONG ASS HOURS AND TOO MUCH PATIENCE, I KNOW I HAVE ALOT MORE PICS AND VIDEOS SOMEWHERE, I'LL FIND THEM AND POST THEM AS SOON AS I FIND THEM, THANKS AGAIN BRO.  :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

oh hell. :0 thought that guy on youtube was you.......


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Good to see you back bro


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

good work homie


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

another reason i thought it was you is because of this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmbGMVNMPZw&feature=channel


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 26 2008, 09:13 AM~12529971
> *oh hell.now i know who you are.i thought that dudes youtube was yours.because i remember you from years ago.  :0  :biggrin:
> *



LOL, YUP YUP, I THOUGHT THAT VIDEO LOOKED FAMILIAR,LOL...NAH, HE'S A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE BUT DONT KNOW WHERE HE IS NOW  I'M GOING TO GET BACK INTO THE MODEL BUILDING SCENE AGAIN, LOT OF UNFINISHED BUILDS


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 26 2008, 09:42 AM~12530086
> *another reason i thought it was you is because of this
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmbGMVNMPZw&feature=channel
> *


YUP, THAT'S THE RIDE I PAINTED FOR HIM, HE DID THE REST, I WONDER IF HE STILL COMES ON HERE ANYMORE :0


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 26 2008, 09:25 AM~12530011
> *Good to see you back bro
> *


THANK YOU BIG POPPA, IT'S GOOD TO BE BACK  , NOW THAT I'M BACK I NEVER FORGET MY PROMISE, I'LL GET THOSE WIRE SPOKES FOR YOU AND TWIST THEM IF YA WANT,JUST NEED TO CALL UP THE NEW VATO WHO'S MAKING THEM NOW


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Dec 26 2008, 09:33 AM~12530042
> *good work homie
> *



THANK YOU HOMIE


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

RIGHT NOW I'M CHARGING UP MY OLD ASS 7.2 BATTERY TO FILM A SHORT VID OF MY 1/64TH HOPPER/SPINNING TRUCK AND UPLOAD IT TO YOU TUBE, DAMN BATTERY IS TAKING FOREVER,LMAO.... :biggrin:


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

OK, FINALLY THAT DAMN BATTERY CHARGED UP,LOL, HOPE YOU GUYS LIKE THE VID, I'LL BE POSTING UP MORE PICS AND VIDS TODAY AND AS TIME PERMITS.  


1/64TH DANCER/HOPPER/SPINNING BED 1 MUBUCHI MINI MOTOR AND 1 PAGER MOTOR.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ng725TGt9jQ


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: u no i like


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 26 2008, 11:14 AM~12530548
> *:thumbsup: u no i like
> *



THANK YOU HOMIE


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Man I am so glad to see this thread come to life again. Your rides have been an inspiration since I saw them for the first time in LBM years ago. And don't even get me started on your paint jobs. I swear no one does cleaner kandies than you on models homie. Don't stay away too long from the hobby this time homie!


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Dec 26 2008, 11:43 AM~12530668
> *Man I am so glad to see this thread come to life again. Your rides have been an inspiration since I saw them for the first time in LBM years ago. And don't even get me started on your paint jobs. I swear no one does cleaner kandies than you on models homie.  Don't stay away too long from the hobby this time homie!
> *


THANK YOU BRO, I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MY BRO MR.1/16TH HE'S AT DISNEY WITH THE FAMILY AND HE TOLD ME THE SAME, NOW I GUESS I BETTER GET STARTED ON MY '70 MONTE,BUT I'LL NEED MY HOMIE TO HOOK UP A VERY SPECIAL KANDIE PAINTS TO KICK ASS ON MY OTHER MONTES, ALL IN GOOD TIME,HERE WE GO AGAIN=LATE NIGHTS AND GETTING HIGH ON PAINT FUMES,LMAO, THANKS AGAIN FOR THE COOL PROPS  :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wow that truck looks like its gonna give lift off. :biggrin: and man i cant wait to see you get back to work. :thumbsup:


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 26 2008, 12:35 PM~12530863
> *wow that truck looks like its gonna give lift off. :biggrin: and man i cant wait to see you get back to work. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE, ME TOO :biggrin: , JUST UPLOADED ANOTHER VID, JUST WAITING FOR IT TO PROCESS, I'LL BE BACK IN A FEW HOURS GOING TO BEST BUYS TO LOOK FOR AN SLR DIGITAL CAMERA AN A FEW OTHER GOODIES, ALSO STOP BY THE HOBBY STORE TO PICK UP SOME NEEDED SUPPLIES  UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU KNOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :biggrin:


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

OK, HERE'S ANOTHER QUICK VID ON MY CADDY DANCER, LAME BUT WAT THE HELL,LOL...HOPE YOU ENJOY :biggrin: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG2mMETTrm0


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good.ima hit up Santiago,didnt know he knew you. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

NICE


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice to see ya back!

Nice rides as always!


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

TO ALL THE HOMIES, ON MY WEBSITE I RUN A RADIO INTERNET SHOW THAT'S LIVE WITH A FULL INTREGRATED CHAT ROOM WITH WEBCAM FEATURES AND VIDEOS PICS AND PEOPLE CAN CALL INTO THE SHOW, I KNOW THIS IS OFF THE TOPIC BUT TONIGHT I'LL BE PROBABLY GIVING AWAY ONE OF MY UN-FINISHED BUILDS, YOU'LL SEE IT ON THE WEBCAM WHEN THE SHOW IS LIVE, THE SHOW WILL START AT AROUND 8PM PST OR A FEW MINUTES BEFORE 8, I USEALLY RUN THE SHOW ON SUNDAYS AT 6PM PST, IN ORDER TO HEAR THE SHOW JUST CLICK ON THE SPEAKER ICON BUTTON, TO VIEW THE CHAT ROOM JUST CLICK THE CHAT ICON BUTTON, I'LL BE PUMPIMG MUSIC AND TALKING ABOUT MODELS AND JUST ABOUT ANYTHING, HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE,JUST FOR SHIT AND GIGGLES.THE SHOW NAME IS XXTREME RADIO  

HERE'S THE LINK :biggrin:  

http://www.xxtremerides.com/xxtremeradio.htm


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XXTREMERIDES_@Dec 26 2008, 09:50 AM~12530132
> *THANK YOU BIG POPPA, IT'S GOOD TO BE BACK  , NOW THAT I'M BACK I NEVER FORGET MY PROMISE, I'LL GET THOSE WIRE SPOKES FOR YOU AND TWIST THEM IF YA WANT,JUST NEED TO CALL UP THE NEW VATO WHO'S MAKING THEM NOW
> *


Hell yeah I want :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Still got that Monte I gave you? Any plans?


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by XXTREMERIDES_@Dec 26 2008, 08:47 PM~12533620
> *TO ALL THE HOMIES, ON MY WEBSITE I RUN A RADIO INTERNET SHOW THAT'S LIVE WITH A FULL INTREGRATED CHAT ROOM WITH WEBCAM FEATURES AND VIDEOS PICS AND PEOPLE CAN CALL INTO THE SHOW, I KNOW THIS IS OFF THE TOPIC BUT TONIGHT I'LL BE PROBABLY GIVING AWAY ONE OF MY UN-FINISHED BUILDS, YOU'LL SEE IT ON THE WEBCAM WHEN THE SHOW IS LIVE, THE SHOW WILL START AT AROUND 8PM PST OR A FEW MINUTES BEFORE 8, I USEALLY RUN THE SHOW ON SUNDAYS AT 6PM PST, IN ORDER TO HEAR THE SHOW JUST CLICK ON THE SPEAKER ICON BUTTON, TO VIEW THE CHAT ROOM JUST CLICK THE CHAT ICON BUTTON, I'LL BE PUMPIMG MUSIC AND TALKING ABOUT MODELS AND JUST ABOUT ANYTHING, HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE,JUST FOR SHIT AND GIGGLES.THE SHOW NAME IS XXTREME RADIO
> 
> HERE'S THE LINK :biggrin:
> ...



ON AIR RIGHT NOW  :biggrin:


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

CONGRATS LOW40SHOW FOR WINNING MY '65 TRICKED OUT IMPALA, THANKS FOR LISTENING TO THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:cheesy: uffin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

damn this is one of the best threads here in forum !

i like your rides, they are so much clean and full of ideas and details.

go on, your cars are one of the best !!!


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Dec 27 2008, 12:56 AM~12535398
> *damn this is one of the best threads here in forum !
> 
> i like your rides, they are so much clean and full of ideas and details.
> ...



THANKS HOMIE, I'LL BE POSTING UP MORE PICS AS SOON AS FINISH UP WITH THIS WEEKENDS PHOTOSHOOT FOR XXTREME RIDES AND I'LL BE POSTING UP SOME PROGRESS PICS THAT EVEN I FORGOT I HAD STASHED AWAY,LOL... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

good work man cant wait to see the monte
:thumbsup:


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrpuppet_@Dec 27 2008, 09:26 AM~12536221
> *good work man cant wait to see the monte
> :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE, JUST GOT BACK FROM DOING A PHOTOSHOOT OF A BAGGED 1956 CUSTOM CHEVY 210 SEDAN, NOW AFTER A QUICK NAP THEN I'M OFF TO FIND ALL MY PARTS FOR THE MONTE   :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*TTT for 1 of the baddest builders* :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for bumping this. I never woulda seen it otherwise. Those are some of the cleanest builds I have ever seen. DAAMMMNNNN!!!!!! Good shit in here, good shit!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 13 2006, 04:34 AM~5232008
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 4 2009, 05:26 PM~14092920
> *Thanks for bumping this. I never woulda seen it otherwise. Those are some of the cleanest builds I have ever seen. DAAMMMNNNN!!!!!! Good shit in here, good shit!!
> *



:0 :0 X-2 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 13 2006, 04:21 AM~5231986
> *OK HOMIES, THESE ARE SOME IF NOT ALL THE RIDES I'VE DONE, JUST KEEP IN MIND THAT THE PICS ARE NOT IN ORDER=TOO LAZY,LOL.......
> 
> HOPE YOU ENJOY
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

do you know where I can get some more photo etched 39 grills??


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*THIS BUMPER GAURD LOOKS STRIGHT PERFECT SIZE* :cheesy:


----------

